# Oakland County lakes- best lake for 1 day of fishing



## Big T

Arin said:


> Do any of these lakes rent boats(row)? Anyone have any suggestions on lakes in Oakland county area(especially Holly) with decent fishing(SMB?) that rent boats out? ​


there are 2 places on Pontiac lake that rent row boats


----------



## vyndrup

You missed a very good Oakland county lake.... White Lake. White lake has a very nice variety of good sized fish. Generally I'm using spoons in the less weedy areas, mepps or white spinner baits. For panfish, very small spinners like beatle spins.


----------



## boots741

icefishermanmark said:


> Try and find someone who lives on a private lake to let you fish there.


Yep, Dixie Lake, huge bass....


----------



## Burksee

vyndrup said:


> You missed a very good Oakland county lake.... White Lake. White lake has a very nice variety of good sized fish. Generally I'm using spoons in the less weedy areas, mepps or white spinner baits. For panfish, very small spinners like beatle spins.


I dont think so!


Burksee said:


> Mitchell's on White Lake (Highland/White Lake) rents row boats and pontoons. They're over on Duck Lake Rd near the DNR boat ramp. If your going to fish its best to go during the week or if weekends are your only option get out very early and be off the lake by noon!


----------

